# Inkjet (printable) pricing stickers for applying to t-shirts (for pricing and branding)



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a way to price my retail apparel without having to use the old tag gun. I'm thinking stickers would be easier. If I could print the stickers myself using an Epson printer...I'd be fine with that. However...I'm not going to throw address labels on my clothing; I'd be looking for something a bit more professional and appropriate for clothing. Otherwise, I'm not opposed to ordering custom stickers through a company...but due to the variety I would need (multiple prices on the tags), printing myself may be a better option.

Has anyone done this?? And what is the most cost effective way to accomplish the goal?? Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

And I should add...I'm not looking for the generic, tiny orange pricing stickers...I'd like to have something that looks custom, with my company logo included on the sticker.


----------

